# WTB?WTT icelantic shaman 161



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Bob, why do you want some 161s? You are a big guy and that is ridiculously small for someone as big as you. That and they will be terribly slow on anything but powder. I have some pretty wide 165cm powder skis and being a small guy, they work, but their speed is always disappointing.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

they are for my wife. I want the 184's but do not need the precious.....


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahh, makes a little more sense now!


----------

